# 8 point buck



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been doing a little walking trying to get into shape for my trip coming up. I alway like to practice my stalking skills. This buck did not see me untill I was about 20 yards from him...I had my phone so snapped a shot. Sorry for not being a sharper image.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice deer, did you tie him to the tree?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your suppose to sneak up and put salt on thier tail.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had forgot the salt and rope back in the truck. But he told me he would be back later in the year, can you trust a buck ?


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> I have been doing a little walking trying to get into shape for my trip coming up. I alway like to practice my stalking skills. This buck did not see me untill I was about 20 yards from him...I had my phone so snapped a shot. Sorry for not being a sharper image.


That is a shooter almost anywhere you go. It's got some tall and wide antlers. Not for sure but I'd guess a 3.5 yr. old buck???Good huntin, Scott Woody


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes he is a nice buck. I am guessing a 2.5 year with our gene pool here. Tines appear taller than they are if you look close you will notice his beams are on an up slant. I would guess he is a 130 class deer. In a year he will go into the 140's and hold there untill decline. We do however have some 180 class genes here. Fewer and farther between.

However as an old timer and friend who is gone used to tell me.....those horns do not even make good soup.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

The true test OAC would be to tie Suzie on his back before putting salt on his tail. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Why he is so tall is because he's standing on the salt block?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...actually I have not put any salt out this year!

I should try and do that it may not be too late yet. I generally use road salt and make piles...they love it and dig a hole getting after it.

One year I mixed corn with the salt I was amazed at how they attacked it....after that they never seemed to use it ?


----------

